# Moving to Bahrain



## Lizy

Hi All,
My husband,7 month old child and i are planning a move to Bahrain in next few months. we are relocating with his job. I am concerned with the troubles that have been there in past few months. Is it safe place to live?. also where are nice areas to live either villa or apartment...My husband will be working in the Muhraq area. i have been looking at reef island as a potential residential area,any thoughts?
Thanks in advance...:juggle:


----------



## niftyneurotic

hi,

yes things r not very good in bahrain.... at first wud advise to reconsider ur move.

if no alternative is there then .. u can consider juffair for stay ..nice place to stay...


----------



## kevinthegulf

Lizy said:


> Hi All,
> My husband,7 month old child and i are planning a move to Bahrain in next few months. we are relocating with his job. I am concerned with the troubles that have been there in past few months. Is it safe place to live?. also where are nice areas to live either villa or apartment...My husband will be working in the Muhraq area. i have been looking at reef island as a potential residential area,any thoughts?
> Thanks in advance...:juggle:


I have just moved here after spending nearly 2.5yrs in Cairo, so it is relatively paradise.

I have only been here 10 days, the next few days are likely to be crunch time regarding the troubles.

So far all is quiet, the expats I have talked to socially and the 2 in my office have no great concerns.

There is everything here and so far I can see no reason for not moving here, it is certainly more down to earth than the UAE where I was before Cairo.

I have just started looking at houses and there is good opportunities.

The guy I replaced has gone contacting on rotation and has set himself up here with his family to live, which I think says a lot.

I have got very positive views so far.
rgds


----------



## aileron1

*Shall I Move to Bahrain*

Hi Lizy and kevinthegulf,
I am based in Doha at the moment which I find quite boring and a place with no real character. I too have been offered a job in Bahrain and I have to make my mind up very soon whether to go or not. I am also worried about the trouble there and I wonder whether you think it will stop or get worse. Any advice or comments would be much appreciated. I visited Bahrain for the interview and I agree it does have a very nice relaxed feel about it, although I didn't see any of the trouble.
Comments please....


----------



## jackie606

Hi
I lived in Bahrain from 1999-04, then it was a very a nice, safe and comfortable family orientated country. In fact as it was my first time in the Middle East. Bahrain was responsible for dis-spelling all my misplaced beliefs about the gulf. 

I came to Dubai in 2005 ( did a year back in the UK 04-05) and Bahrain started to shrink to village size in comparison to the booming UAE and seemed to loose the country of choice status. 

The troubles in 2011 have seen a lot of the well known landmarks ( pearl roundabout to any old bahrain expats out there) destroyed and although I went once in 2011 on business ( I am female by the way) I did not feel as comfortable.

I have at least two ex colleagues who moved there in the last 18 months and have struggled with the sense of safety because of their children ( one irish and one indian) and one is actively looking to leave - the irish one. 

I would continue to research as you are now.. I know the gulf well and if you asked me if I would move there now the answer would have to be No and I don't have children... would I go in the future.. possibly when the political situation is clearer... However, caveat... people living there day to day now could advise you better so I hope some residents of Bahrain respond to your query.. Good luck
Jackie


----------



## aileron1

Hi Jackie,
Thanks for the information. I hope somebody replies that is currently living in Bahrain because it would be great to hear the up to date situation. It is so difficult to make a decision just based on the media. I would like to know if the situation is getting worse.
Hopefully someone will reply.
Thanks again...

QUOTE=jackie606;723962]Hi
I lived in Bahrain from 1999-04, then it was a very a nice, safe and comfortable family orientated country. In fact as it was my first time in the Middle East. Bahrain was responsible for dis-spelling all my misplaced beliefs about the gulf. 

I came to Dubai in 2005 ( did a year back in the UK 04-05) and Bahrain started to shrink to village size in comparison to the booming UAE and seemed to loose the country of choice status. 

The troubles in 2011 have seen a lot of the well known landmarks ( pearl roundabout to any old bahrain expats out there) destroyed and although I went once in 2011 on business ( I am female by the way) I did not feel as comfortable.

I have at least two ex colleagues who moved there in the last 18 months and have struggled with the sense of safety because of their children ( one irish and one indian) and one is actively looking to leave - the irish one. 

I would continue to research as you are now.. I know the gulf well and if you asked me if I would move there now the answer would have to be No and I don't have children... would I go in the future.. possibly when the political situation is clearer... However, caveat... people living there day to day now could advise you better so I hope some residents of Bahrain respond to your query.. Good luck
Jackie[/QUOTE]


----------



## jackie606

You are very welcome and Good Luck


----------



## endure

Lizy said:


> Hi All,
> My husband,7 month old child and i are planning a move to Bahrain in next few months. we are relocating with his job. I am concerned with the troubles that have been there in past few months. Is it safe place to live?. also where are nice areas to live either villa or apartment...My husband will be working in the Muhraq area. i have been looking at reef island as a potential residential area,any thoughts?
> Thanks in advance...:juggle:



Hi Lizy,

Hope this reply is not too late.

Since your hubby will work in Muharraq, consider Amwaj Island, which is adjacent to Muharraq. It is a gated housing community, with wide selections of apartments and landed properties.

Reef Island is closer to Manama and next to Seef Area. All Bahrain major shopping malls are located in Seef Area.

Amwaj Island comes highly recommended if you and family are into running/jogging/walking, cycling, and swimming.

We live in Meena 7 in Amwaj, and loving every moment of our stay here, especially during the weekends 

Endure.


----------



## Nadeem Akhtar

Well you know, even now, most people in Bahrain are friendly to Americans and other westerners. They know the political situation is not their personal fault and that it is much more complicated. But of course, they are increasingly desperate.

I wouldn't really recommend going there as a westerner now. We are in a strange time and hopefully the people can pull through, and things will return to normal soon, but there are potentially years of strife ahead. I think Bahrain will have it tougher than a lot of other places. People are fighting for their livelihood.


----------

